# Where do babies come from?



## Ping898 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Cyrus SAYS: Daddy, how was I born?

DAD SAYS: Ah, my son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway! 
Well, you see your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on MSN. 
Then I set up a date via e-mail with your mom and we met at a cyber-cafe. We sneaked into a secluded room, where your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive. As soon as I was ready to download, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a blessed little Pop-Up appeared and said: *
*
You've Got Male!*


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

Hehe.... very geekish but funny.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 17, 2004)

I am a geek....couldn't expect much more from me


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 17, 2004)

That was good. I liked it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2004)

Boy things have changed.... in my day I was found under a head of lettuce. 
The joys of modern technology eh?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 18, 2004)

:wavey:  Dropped by aliens.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 18, 2004)

Ping I love it. :inlove:  I wonder... do you have to put a virtual child through college?:lookie:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ping I love it. :inlove:  I wonder... do you have to put a virtual child through college?:lookie:


  Yes, but he can only take online distance ed. courses  

 Good one Ping. I loved it.


----------

